# Socket Organizing



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It would take a dedicated thin drawer to do it, but laying the sockets on their side with the size showing will help. You can get rid of at least 100 of those dinky sockets, as they appear to be either duplicated or triplicated. Remove the chalk line, hitch ball, and other items that are not sockets and just categorize them. That is where your OCD will kick in.

It would be great if someone would invent a "wine bottle" type strip with socket sizes ascending to descending so they wouldn't roll around. Maybe they have, but I just haven't seen it.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Reading socket size off sockets is beyond me now, even with glasses on. I like BIG digits.
How many sockets do you actually use? You need one set of SAE one metric. 

Make a peg board with pegs that will take 2 sockets on. Take Sharpie and write *large *size on the board. 2 sockets in case one gets lost, so you have spare.
The rest - just let them be. Stow them somewhere or use as weight in strong bag.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> It would take a dedicated thin drawer to do it, but laying the sockets on their side with the size showing will help. You can get rid of at least 100 of those dinky sockets, as they appear to be either duplicated or triplicated. Remove the chalk line, hitch ball, and other items that are not sockets and just categorize them. That is where your OCD will kick in.
> 
> It would be great if someone would invent a "wine bottle" type strip with socket sizes ascending to descending so they wouldn't roll around. Maybe they have, but I just haven't seen it.


Now that is a thought, that does have possibilities. I appreciate that. By the way chandler, how in the world do you stand all the traffic down your way? I lived in Atlanta in the early 60s and it was bad then but now, my stars.

ukrkoz, I sure understand about the eyes, I have to wear my glasses when I do close work or I can't see. The bad part for me wearing my glasses is getting sweat on them, I hate having to clean them so much. That pegboard idea is a good possibility also.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> It would be great if someone would invent a "wine bottle" type strip with socket sizes ascending to descending so they wouldn't roll around. Maybe they have, but I just haven't seen it.


Like this?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I keep them in descending order, on one of those clips.

Largest to smallest, that way I can get to the size that I need sooner. 

As for seeing the sizes, Sears came out with a set with LARGE type etched in them, many years ago, and I still need READERS to see up close now, darned Cataract surgery, improved my distance, but took my close up sight, oh well, it's better to see far away, that way you can see what is coming, and either move away, or get the he!! out of dodge. 

BIL spent hours trimming thin foam board, and lining his drawer with it, so that each socket has a space and lays in there, all aligned in rows, is neater, but takes room for more stuff in that drawer.


ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Here is a viable option available from aviationpros.com. Although, you could probably DIY one yourself.










To help with being able to read socket sizes, here is a video on etching them.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Here is another option.



















Sonic Tools

FoamFit tools sells foam blanks for custom making your own holders.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That foam tool organizer looks nice, it would take some time to make but once made it really would make it nice to use. I may look into doing that.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

BigJim said:


> That foam tool organizer looks nice, it would take some time to make but once made it really would make it nice to use. I may look into doing that.


And then you could write on the foam with a sharpie, the size that is in each slot, saving you the hassle of sorting, and searching for the correct size.

Would need to be a "BEAR" about putting the right one back in it's home, but us grumpy old men, don't mind being a BEAR. 

This would also be applied to all users on said toolbox.

ED


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

The only shot I have of keeping them organized is keeping them in the container they came in. I keep a couple small sets with me in the truck, up to about 7/8 I think. Larger sets stay in the shop. I do have one box with loose duplicates that I have no intention of ever sorting.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Yodaman said:


> The only shot I have of keeping them organized is keeping them in the container they came in. I keep a couple small sets with me in the truck, up to about 7/8 I think. Larger sets stay in the shop. I do have one box with loose duplicates that I have no intention of ever sorting.


I have a complete set in our truck and will have one in the Pathfinder soon. I also have a set of wrenches and all tools I need if I bust a belt or something. I hate being out on the road and no tools in case of a break down. I also like to keep a full set of tools in the shop.

Tuesday when we went to buy the Pathfinder, I had a set of tools in our Nissan Altima. On the way home my wife was following me and we got close to home a tractor trailer tanker hit my wife and totaled the car. I got the tools out of the Nissan before the wrecker got there. I knew if they towed it all the tools would be gone.

My wife was beat up and bruised but no broken bones. She is still hurting pretty bad but also hopefully she can get the wreck out of her head one day soon.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

I have racks for metric and Standard sockets in my roll-a-away tool box. Extras are in a cardboard parts box from NAPA. Same with open/box wrenches. I keep a cantilver tool box in the work van, & another tool box for the chain saw. 

I bought a De Walt tool bag when I got my last saw-z-all. I keep extra blades in a plastic container, extra cut-off wheels for the cut-off tool. My 18 Volt drill stopped working, so I bought a new tool set, a drill and impact wrench. It came in a canvas DeWlt bag. Extra plastic boxes hold drill bits and screw bits and socket. 

The wrenches, box and open and sockets came in separate plastic boxes. Before they get put in the van, I check for missing sockets. Extra sockets are kept in a cardboard box in the garage. 

If you do any pipe work, try these. My trays hold nipples from 3/8" to 1 1/2
Again, the cardboard boxes work, but do not last like the metal. Or you could get some scrap wood, and hoses and make your own carry trays. 
https://www.plumbingsupplynow.com/fittings/nipple-trays/?price=28.02-45.02

https://www.plumbingsupplynow.com/fittings/nipple-trays/


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow, look at all the good ideas. I like them all !! See, I told ya someone would have invented something we could use to lay them down.



> how in the world do you stand all the traffic down your way?


I grew up in Atlanta and took all the traffic, etc. for granted and as a normal daily routine. You learn to adapt. Then your older senses kick in and you move 100 miles north of the hell hole and your life is changed dramatically. Our current traffic pattern is when the Electric company guys get off at 5......all 25 of them. I have stated before, the best picture I ever saw was Atlanta in my rearview mirror.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> Wow, look at all the good ideas. I like them all !! See, I told ya someone would have invented something we could use to lay them down.
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in Atlanta and took all the traffic, etc. for granted and as a normal daily routine. You learn to adapt. Then your older senses kick in and you move 100 miles north of the hell hole and your life is changed dramatically. Our current traffic pattern is when the Electric company guys get off at 5......all 25 of them. I have stated before, the best picture I ever saw was Atlanta in my rearview mirror.


Buddy I sure agree with that, Atlanta wasn't so bad back in the 60s but now.....

I also agree there are many great ideas how to store some of my sockets, and I really appreciate you fellows, thank you.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

BigJim said:


> My wife was beat up and bruised but no broken bones. She is still hurting pretty bad but also hopefully she can get the wreck out of her head one day soon.





Glad she's OK Jim. No fun tangling with a semi. About 15 years ago I was setting at a stop light when this truck making a left hand turn comes barreling around me. The trailing set of wheels hit me dead center in the front bumper and pushed me back about 30 feet. 

I still think about it every time I see a rig making a left in front me!
Thankfully I was in a jeep at the time and not a car.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

BigJim said:


> Tuesday when we went to buy the Pathfinder, I had a set of tools in our Nissan Altima. On the way home my wife was following me and we got close to home a tractor trailer tanker hit my wife and totaled the car. I got the tools out of the Nissan before the wrecker got there. I knew if they towed it all the tools would be gone.
> 
> My wife was beat up and bruised but no broken bones. She is still hurting pretty bad but also hopefully she can get the wreck out of her head one day soon.


Very to hear about what happened to your wife. Prayers go out for her quick recovery.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks fellows, I will tell her, she is still hurting pretty bad.

It totaled the car but as old as it was we can't replace it for what they will give us I am sure. I kept it in top mechanical condition but that won't mean beans to them. I just checked the Kelley Blue Book and the tries cost more than that. Hopefully I can have them fix it back like it was. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

My Craftsman tool box, circa 1981, had a Socket Organizer Set in it.

It has 1/2", 3/8" and 1/4" squares that plug into the sheet, then the sockets plug into those squares.

It allows you to customize the layout based on the sockets you have, and upgrade as you get more.

https://www.amazon.com/965287-Craft...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B007C6KRO4


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow, lots of options on AMZN
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=socket+orgaanizer&i=tools&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

HenryMac said:


> My Craftsman tool box, circa 1981, had a Socket Organizer Set in it.
> 
> It has 1/2", 3/8" and 1/4" squares that plug into the sheet, then the sockets plug into those squares.
> 
> ...


That is really cool, I like that, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

BigJim said:


> Thanks fellows, I will tell her, she is still hurting pretty bad.
> 
> It totaled the car but as old as it was we can't replace it for what they will give us I am sure. I kept it in top mechanical condition but that won't mean beans to them. I just checked the Kelley Blue Book and the tries cost more than that. Hopefully I can have them fix it back like it was. Not holding my breath though.


 Back on March 24, a driver ran a stop sign, crossed 5 lanes and T-boned my minivan. He hit it so hard the wheels on the passenger side were broke in half when it hit the curb. I only got a knot on my head. Tuesday, I finally got a check. I figure we lost $2,000 in value. Insurance is a "not funny" joke. First wreck I had been involved in since 1979. I had the van towed to a place I owned so they would not have a storage fee. I refused a rental, so I saved them over $2,000 on that. And They still fought me over paying. The other guy took complete blame.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Back to the original thread. I probably have 1,000 sockets. I have two sets, short and deep of 1/4" drive, 3/8, 1/2, and 3/4. Metric and SAE. And impact sockets. All are either Snap-On or Craftsman. One set for my truck, one in the garage. Too many to keep organized.


Every time I work on our Nissan or my daughter's Mazda, I seem to need one I don't have.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the Hansen socket trays, the pins are taller than the sockets and have the size clearly marked on the end of the pin. 

Also like the plastic block style with the magnetic base, I have something like this from blue point. The sockets are stored on end in a hole and the magnet holds them. They will stay in place a lot better than other magnetic holders, especially for larger and heavier sockets. You can take the whole set right over to the vehicle and stick it on the inner fender or radiator support and have the whole range of sizes at hand. 

I took a shallow drawer and installed divider rails to store my impact and 1/2" drive sets. The deep sockets lay down and the shallow sockets and smaller impact wobble sets stand upright. My 3/8 chrome deep, semi deep and shallow are stored on top in the angle trays they came in. My 1/4" set is snap on and came in a really nice blow molded case with deep and shallow both metric and standard in one handy box. I use this set so much I had to buy a second one to keep in my truck.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> Back on March 24, a driver ran a stop sign, crossed 5 lanes and T-boned my minivan. He hit it so hard the wheels on the passenger side were broke in half when it hit the curb. I only got a knot on my head. Tuesday, I finally got a check. I figure we lost $2,000 in value. Insurance is a "not funny" joke. First wreck I had been involved in since 1979. I had the van towed to a place I owned so they would not have a storage fee. I refused a rental, so I saved them over $2,000 on that. And They still fought me over paying. The other guy took complete blame.


I didn't think about storage fee, I guess I need to have the car brought home until this is all settled, no telling what that will cost.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

iamrfixit said:


> I like the Hansen socket trays, the pins are taller than the sockets and have the size clearly marked on the end of the pin.
> 
> Also like the plastic block style with the magnetic base, I have something like this from blue point. The sockets are stored on end in a hole and the magnet holds them. They will stay in place a lot better than other magnetic holders, especially for larger and heavier sockets. You can take the whole set right over to the vehicle and stick it on the inner fender or radiator support and have the whole range of sizes at hand.
> 
> I took a shallow drawer and installed divider rails to store my impact and 1/2" drive sets. The deep sockets lay down and the shallow sockets and smaller impact wobble sets stand upright. My 3/8 chrome deep, semi deep and shallow are stored on top in the angle trays they came in. My 1/4" set is snap on and came in a really nice blow molded case with deep and shallow both metric and standard in one handy box. I use this set so much I had to buy a second one to keep in my truck.


I like the magnet set, that would really be nice to use when under the truck, all the sockets right at your finger tips, and stuck on the frame where it would be super easy to reach. That is cool.

Looks like you have a 3/4-1/2 inch adapter, I need one of those, I have two of the really heavy duty 3/4 drive breaker bars that would be nice to use on a 1/2 drive socket.

Just a quick question: since sears is out of business, is there a place I can get a replacement ratchet, I snapped the drive fitting off my 1/2 inch drive ratchet, I was shocked that it snapped like it did. Looks like the socket would have busted before the ratchet.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

BandD is honoring the old sears warranties.
For non electric automotive tools and mechanic tools they say
“If the product fails to perform for any reason, we will replace it. Return damaged product to a stocking Retail Partner or call 1-888-331-4569 for details. No proof of purchase required.”

In my area, Lowes and most Ace hardware stores are stocking retail partners.

Here’s a link to their info for all craftsman tools.
https://www.craftsman.com/customer-care/warranty-information


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Oso954 said:


> BandD is honoring the old sears warranties.
> For non electric automotive tools and mechanic tools they say
> “If the product fails to perform for any reason, we will replace it. Return damaged product to a stocking Retail Partner or call 1-888-331-4569 for details. No proof of purchase required.”
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, I appreciate that a lot. The ratchet is pretty new, I hated that it busted.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Looks like you have a 3/4-1/2 inch adapter, I need one of those, I have two of the really heavy duty 3/4 drive breaker bars that would be nice to use on a 1/2 drive socket.
> 
> Just a quick question: since sears is out of business, is there a place I can get a replacement ratchet, I snapped the drive fitting off my 1/2 inch drive ratchet, I was shocked that it snapped like it did. Looks like the socket would have busted before the ratchet.


Have an adapter to drive 3/4 sockets with 1/2" drive but not the other way. The tool that looks like a 3/4-1/2 adapter is a very old snap on ratcheting adapter, for use on a breaker bar. Don't think I've ever used it but it belonged to my grandpa so I keep it in my toolbox.

Haven't bought any craftsman in years and have very few left, only reach for them if I need something inexpensive to cut or bend for a difficult job. I bought a new craftsman set in the late 80's and they were just awful. Wrenches were the worst, ratchets were sloppy but didn't ratchet easily. The sockets were OK other than the chrome would flake and slice fingers.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

BigJim said:


> Thanks buddy, I appreciate that a lot. The ratchet is pretty new, I hated that it busted.


 The new Craftsman tools are made in China. Just junk. Some of the ratchets are part plastic.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

In the nineties I took two sockets back and got junk replacements and dropped them in the garbage on my way out and haven't bought anything Craftsman since.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have several craftsman wrenches that are pretty good and were still made in the US. I bought another roll around tool box with some tools in it and this craftsman ratchet was in the bunch, it looked like it is a good one but obviously it isn't. lol May as well get a new one if it is a replacement.

My other ratchets are S&K, Proto and several I don't remember what they are. I am certainly not a fan of craftsman wood working tools, I don't like them and haven't had any of those in years. The Craftsman wrenches I do still have are probably 40-45 years old.

The reason I want a 3/4 to 1/2 inch adapter, These breaker bars are super heavy duty and I can put a hurtin on taking stubborn nuts loose


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

This may turn into a bit of a rant, but here goes...

The ideal would be for the manufacturers to package them in a case you could actually use.

Not spread out in a huge flat marketing display, with lots of wasted space in between the parts and no convenient way to store, carry or use it.

Not in a nice case with a cheap plastic snap closure whose "hinge" will break off after the third use.

Not separated neatly with cardboard or plastic sheets which, once discarded, leave the contents of the case in a jumble.

Whether in a vehicle, in the shop or (especially) on a boat, space is always at a premium. You need a good storage option. When I go to buy something like a socket set, I won't even look at any with the packaging flaws I mentioned above.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

This is the set I have. It it the Craftsman 122 pc model 9-33122. They were made in the USA and all the pieces are original to the set. 

The tray near the hings is where I store add-ons like most used specialty sockets I have needed to buy and swivel adapters. As I do most of my own vehicle maintenance, the set gets used pretty regularly.

My tool chest is full so I have never bothered with trying to put them in there. When not in use I just put store it under a workbench. When I am working with it, I open the set on the workbench, pull the sockets I think I need and keep them in a 9-inch magnetic tray on the vehicle as I am working.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

BigJim said:


> Thanks fellows, I will tell her, she is still hurting pretty bad.
> 
> It totaled the car but as old as it was we can't replace it for what they will give us I am sure. I kept it in top mechanical condition but that won't mean beans to them. I just checked the Kelley Blue Book and the tries cost more than that. Hopefully I can have them fix it back like it was. Not holding my breath though.


Perhaps you can buy back the vehicle.

My FIL has a late 90s Plymouth van he absolutely loves.

A few years ago he got broadsided which damaged the rear drivers side body and suspension to the point his insurance deemed it totaled. 

He was able to buy back the van and with what the insurance paid him got it repaired. The van drives perfectly well you cannot tell it was even in an accident.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Drachenfire said:


> This is the set I have. It it the Craftsman 122 pc model 9-33122. They were made in the USA and all the pieces are original to the set.
> 
> The tray near the hings is where I store add-ons like most used specialty sockets I have needed to buy and swivel adapters. As I do most of my own vehicle maintenance, the set gets used pretty regularly.
> 
> My tool chest is full so I have never bothered with trying to put them in there. When not in use I just put store it under a workbench. When I am working with it, I open the set on the workbench, pull the sockets I think I need and keep them in a 9-inch magnetic tray on the vehicle as I am working.


I have a smaller set of Stanley similar to yours in the photo. I wish the case mine were in was as nice as yours, I had to put a thin sheet of foam rubber to keep the sockets in place. I keep them in, or did, keep them in the car. 

Drachenfire, I don't know if I am capable of fixing the car back to driveable condition. It drove the passenger fender back up under the hood, tore everything out from the door forward. The wheel, A frame, CV joint, fender, hood, bumper, grill, head light socket, power steering unit, radiator, are either total toast or gone completely. 

The frame that was behind the bumper is broken in half, the mirror on the door is gone, the passenger door won't open, the AC is busted and what ever is left there at the fender is pushed against the motor. I would suspect that the CV joint was shoved into the transmission so it is gone or maybe. The hood is shoved over on top of the drivers fender. All the fuses boxes that were on that side are smashed, there is no way they cant be anything but smashed. 

It is very possible the motor is toast also as it is so close to that fender well you couldn't get you had down there. I would guess the pulleys are bent and water pump busted. Any way, it is way more than I believe I can fix.

I am going to tell them I want it fixed, I don't care what it costs, they are the ones who tore our car up and we want it back like it was.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I am sorry but it sounds like it really is goner. Will the payout at least help fund a good pre-owned?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Drachenfire said:


> I am sorry but it sounds like it really is goner. Will the payout at least help fund a good pre-owned?


From what I am understanding, they will only pay Kelly Blue Book value which is actually about 10 times less than what they are actually selling for, no joke. Check out a 2000 Nissan Altima with 158,000 miles in perfect mechanical condition. The tires on it cost more than they will give us.

The crazy part is we had just come from Georgia where we had bought a Nissan Pathfinder, and were on our way home. My wife was following me. We got within 10 miles of the house when the Tyson's Food rig hit my wife.

We were going to keep the Nissan Altima and of course the Pathfinder and sell our Toyota 4x4. Don't look like that is going to happen now.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

She is also due, money for any medical, pain, suffering, and future psychological trauma, for being hit by them.

Go get them. 

Commercial drivers are held to a higher scale, because they are supposed to be the safest on the road. 

It :vs_mad: me when they pull the sign this and we will take care of all, and it actually releases them from any guilt over the event. 

It's my opinion, " there are no accidents, they are all carelessness on someone's part.

I speak from experience, usually my own fault.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> She is also due, money for any medical, pain, suffering, and future psychological trauma, for being hit by them.
> 
> Go get them.
> 
> ...


Their insurance person was here the next afternoon. He had some papers for us to sign, that was a no go. We are not out to rip anyone off. 

My wife went back to the doctors again today and she is terrified to ride in the car now. She is still hurting and the bruises are all kind of colors and heavy duty.

This evening I got out in the shop and decided to make something for the time being to organize the sockets I use the most. I found some 3/4 inch rigid Styrofoam out in storage so I got the bright idea I could use that to make an organizer for now. 

I have 1/2 3/8 and 1/4 inch sockets regular and deep well, SAE and metric sets. I thought I could use my drill press and use each socket and melt the size hole of each socket in the styrofoam. It worked, so now I have the sockets separated and labeled so I can easily see and get to each socket. This will do for now as I have got a ton of work ahead of me. I need to pick up a couple of the magnetic cups to hold bolts and sockets instead of setting them all over the place. It is bed time. lol


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I should be more organized, but I'm not.https://www.diychatroom.com/images/smilies/wink.png


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Brainbucket said:


> I should be more organized, but I'm not.https://www.diychatroom.com/images/smilies/wink.png
> 
> View attachment 557981
> 
> ...


Buddy that sure looks good to me, I am small potatoes compared to your tools. Looks like you have all kinds of specialty tools there. When you make your living with your tools, you really don't have the time to organize like you want too.

When I had my shops, every day 30 minutes before quitting time, I had the guys clean everything and put all tools where they belonged. I hated starting a new day with saw dust and tools scattered everywhere.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

If you want to create some of those neat, foam storage solutions, check out the link below. I ordered some kaizen foam direct from fastcap and it arrived quickly and was pretty inexpensive. There are tons of tips and tricks to working with it, many pics and videos on this page and many more on youtube. This is the kind of foam you want to use, it's strong but spongy and easy to cut. 

https://www.fastcap.com/product/kaizen-foam#!prettyPhoto


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

iamrfixit said:


> If you want to create some of those neat, foam storage solutions, check out the link below. I ordered some kaizen foam direct from fastcap and it arrived quickly and was pretty inexpensive. There are tons of tips and tricks to working with it, many pics and videos on this page and many more on youtube. This is the kind of foam you want to use, it's strong but spongy and easy to cut.
> 
> https://www.fastcap.com/product/kaizen-foam#!prettyPhoto


That does look to be a lot easier than what I did. I will check to see if I can find some locally, shipping on that would be rough I would suspect. I appreciate the information and link, thank you.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

BigJim said:


> That does look to be a lot easier than what I did. I will check to see if I can find some locally, shipping on that would be rough I would suspect. I appreciate the information and link, thank you.



I placed only a $100 order, it was 6 pieces of foam (two of each thickness), the marker, knife, spare blades and it was shipped free.


----------

